# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل >  مشکل علامت سوال شدن مخاطبین گوشی

## ha_rasool

با سلام خدمت همه

بتده سخت افزار کار موبایل هستم یه مشکلی دارم گه همه میگند کار یه برنامه نویسه حلش خوشحال میشم راهنمایی کنید

بنده یه مشتری داشتم که یه گوشی قدیمی نوکیا داشت5800 اینا .ما مخاطبینش را کپی کردیم رو مموری و گوشی را فروختیم...حالا فایل مخاطبین را روی هر گوشی میزاری چند تا علامت سوال جای اسم میاد

با برنامهnotepadخود ویندوز همutf-8شده ولی حل نشده

من فایل بکاپ را براتون اپلود میکنم اگر حل شد هزینه هم حاظرم بکنم چون طرف ازم شکایت کرده

مخاطیبن


مرسی ... ممنون اگه حلش کنید :تشویق:

----------

